# Camo Wraps



## bugout (May 15, 2014)

curious if anyone has used these camo vinyl graphics before ( Camo4u Camoskinz - Premium Vinyl Wraps for Trucks, Boats, ATVs, Guns, and more. The only camouflage graphic system with a lifetime warranty against fading. Camo clad your hunting vehicles. Over 30 camo designs to choose from including Realtree, Mossy ) - I like the idea of camo'ing up my bug-out vehicle in desert camo...


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

We painted our last van woodland camo. Took a bottle of deglosser and about 8 spraycans of krylon camo paint.


----------



## bugout (May 15, 2014)

I've also been looking at these at-home camo dipping kits - Camo Dip Kit - Do It Yourself Water Transfer Camo Dip Kit


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've always liked these, but never used them. The hydro-static "dip kits" look simple enough, but I'm sure I'd screw it up.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Its getting big to change car colors by wrapping them in vinyl. Instead of paying 6k for a respray, pay 5-900 for a vinyl wrap that protects the paint underneath and still looks good. easy to remove. They might claim a lifetime warranty, I've never seen vinyl last much more than a couple years.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Camo really makes you stand out in public - really really. That is the first vehicle any militarized force will disable.

In the wilderness it is in its element where say a bright red truck would stand out. I think tan is about the best color you can get.

And where camo is concerned, I've said it before so I'll ask forgiveness from the choir, but it doesn't matter what kind of camo you have as long as you are still. And if you aren't still, then it still doesn't matter what camo you have on. Since vehicles tend to be moving / mobile, then I'd keep it tan and put that $1000 into a netting material that will break it up when parked and a very very quiet exhaust system. Most people hear mechanized travel before they see it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ I have to agree, flat tan is about a good as it gets for being 'invisible' - in any environment apart from the valet at a swanky nightclub.


----------



## bugout (May 15, 2014)

I like the Natural Gear camo wraps they offer. It is mostly shades of different TAN colors...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They wrap the cars in NASCAR ,, it sticks like glue on them even when they scrap the wall it don't peel off .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We wrap our patrol cars. It will outlive you. Great stuff. I wonder if they will wrap my 26' camper.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would rather just drive a rusty greenish tan jeep then wrap it up no one and I do mean no one even looks at the jeep heck they don't even park near it cause it might make their car look bad -but it is mechanically sound a runs like a top.


----------



## bigp (Apr 20, 2018)

bugout said:


> I've also been looking at these at-home camo dipping kits Camo Dip Kit - Do It Yourself Water Transfer Camo Dip Kit
> 
> Awesome link... I am gonna try a camo dip kit...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigp said:


> bugout said:
> 
> 
> > I've also been looking at these at-home camo dipping kits Camo Dip Kit - Do It Yourself Water Transfer Camo Dip Kit
> ...


----------

